# Good Recording System?



## KrazyRandomness (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have any money, but does anyone know a good and free recording system?  And if not, then any recording systems or some tips for future musicians? (hopefully)


----------



## Pine (Mar 31, 2011)

I use this and it works just fine for me.


----------



## Sedit (Apr 9, 2011)

I hear nothing but good things about this one:
http://www.reaper.fm/


----------

